# The start of cataracts? in my rabbit (big picture)



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Hello,

Last night i went to check-up and feed my rabbit and gunea pig and i saw on the rabbits eye, a white cat eye shape on the puple. I just went out side to check it out again and its still there, im worried it could be the start catatacts or some other problem :/

She's about 4 years old, never had any medical issues. Has a large dulap. and she's a big cross lionhead (the other one was a common i think!)

(sorry bout the large picture, cant see it if its smaller!) 










Or am i just beeing overly paranoid!?! 


Thanks


Pirate7


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

just to say, just looking at it.. its *Not *a reflection!


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Could be a corneal ulcer? Is there any redness around the eye or any discomfort (rubbing, blinking alot)?

I would recommend getting her checked by a vet as eye injuries should never go untreated.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

ah shit, that dosent sound good.

Nah it's all clear no redness, and not much blinking eather. What is the treetment for that?

Thanks will try get apointment for her tomorow if not tomorow will be tuesday (depending on vets avalability


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Is it likely it could be scarring? or in some cases just a bit of fluffy or gunk stuck on the eye? (I've seen this were someone was in a panic and when I plucked off the bit of fluff and showed them they were amazed as they really thought the rabbit had a tumour on her eye lol)


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

If it is that then treatment would be eye drops a few times a day but you really need to get it confirmed by a vet.
If theres no redness or soreness then it may not be an ulcer though. It could be a collection of gunk, if you gently close the lids and re-open does it change shape? You could try trickling a small amount of water over the eye to see if it washes away but not all animals will tolerate this.
If worried I would get a vet appt asap.


----------



## Lucy_ (Jul 9, 2008)

it could be just gunk formed, do u keep her on shavings? if you do it could be a piece of wood shaving on her eye, i had the same happen to a rabbit and all you need to do is get some warm water and tissue and very gently try wiping it out, if it doesnt budge then it will be something more serious.

Are there any sharp bits of metal or screws etc poking throug the cage or come loose from the hutch door? she could have caught herself on this and scratched her eye...

or like u said there is a possibility that it is the start for a cataract

either way a vet will help you more with this and prob administer eye drops


Lucy


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

thanks for the help! 

yeah she is kept in shavings, also living with a guinea pig (may have had a little fight and she scared her eye?). it could be scaring but im not sure, i did try with a syringe but my finger got the wrath of her teeth! lol

she's got an appointment with the vet tomorrow at 9.30.. so ill have my fingers crossed its nothing severe.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

She went to the vet today. The vet said it isn't an ulcer, it looks like it has been scratched or something has embedded into her eye. But she had to have an OP because of the back teeth, they needed to be filed down (cheap :/) the vet did say the prognosis doesn't look good. Which I'm confused about. have to go back in a month for a post-op check. 

the vet said that she was pleased that i notice the thing on the eye, its not even 3 CM lol.


----------



## loobylou (Nov 18, 2007)

Whats an OP? Sorry if thats a silly question!The prognosis could be based on the state of the teeth, some rabbits have really badly shaped jaws and the back molars dont wear down causing spikes to form. These dig into the cheeks and tongue and can stop the rabbit eating properly. It also leaves them more prone to dental abcesses which are a bugger to shift once they are established.If she has been well and eating ok then Im sure shes got a while in her yet! Good news about the eye.


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

Operation. Ah okay, thanks... The reason why the vet did the operation was because when you wiped fingers allong the bottom jaw there were lumps around the molours.. so she just filed them down. 

Yeah, she eats like a dustbin!, she eats more than the gunnea pig! So hopefully she'll ave a good while in her!


----------



## BigC90210 (Oct 20, 2008)

does it appear to be *on* the eye or *in* the eye?


----------



## Pirate7 (Apr 7, 2008)

in the eye.


----------

